
Affinity is coming to Windows - riqbal
https://affinity.serif.com/blog/affinity-is-coming-to-windows/
======
detritus
So very glad to hear they're finally doing Windows versions! I've been quite
jealous of this (and many more apps..!) available in the Mac sphere of late,
but this one's particular wanted as, frankly, I'm very much fed up with Adobe.

I've been a loyal Adobe users since the mid-90s, using Photoshop and
Illustrator daily.

Since the Creative Cloud 'heist' though, I've been severely put off - the CC
editions are buggier than anything I've experienced before, but more
fundamentally, the software hasn't significantly evolved in many years now, so
I'm paying simply to keep up with client files which for my job tend to be of
the simplest nature anyway.

Frankly, I do now what I could've achieved with Illustrator CS2 (released a
decade ago!), the last full Adobe software I owned outright - all I pay for
these days is the right to remain locked in to Adobe's ecosystem.

I've been hoping for competition against the Adobe monolith - I hope this
takes them down a peg or three!

------
heldrida
Wonder if I can use my Mac Osx license on the windows version ? I rarely login
into windows but, never know.

------
GoldDigger
It's looking good, will definitely grab it for my PC.

